# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: Debut Release from Long Story Short

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...ng-Story-Short

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Yay!

----------


## Mark Seale

Fantastic!

----------


## mandomurph

> Fantastic!


Delightful, Inspiring!

----------


## Paul Statman

Congratulations, and like Don says, Yay!

----------


## Mike Marshall

Wonderful Ashley! That's a beautiful journey from the Symposium days... Proud

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Lovely!

----------


## Gypsy

Beautiful music !
Congratulations on the release. 
How exciting!!!

----------


## EvanElk

Very exciting to hear this arrangement of The Race with this ensemble after having watched the Mandolin Mondays Video a few hundred times!

----------


## Todd Bowman

Wonderful!!!

----------


## John Soper

This is outstanding!

----------


## Aaron Bohnen

This trio surely has a winning and rewarding run ahead. Wow, what a race indeed!

----------


## Larry Mossman

Well, that was just plain wonderful... Loved the melodic ideas and the execution. Looks like the project release date is tomorrow. I'm in... L

----------


## Pete Braccio

Woot!!

----------


## Don Grieser

That's some fine music.

----------


## g-mac

Wow, this is truly a beautiful record.  Congratulations, Ashley!!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Ashley is the newest guest on the Mandolins and Beer podcast.

----------


## Northwest Steve

Awesome, something a little different and refreshing

----------

